# ADOPTED---GA-Golden Ret. X Male-Beautiful-at Coweta!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id24.html

*CLICK ON ABOVE LINK AND ARROW DOWN.*
*YOU NEED TO PLAY HIS VIDEO-HE IS SUCH A SWEETHEART AND BEAUTIFUL, TOO!!!*
*He is a beauty!!*
**
Coweta County Animal Control

***I EMLD. the Golden REt. rescues in GA for him*

This pet is in the custody of the Coweta County Animal Control facility. If you are interested in adopting this pet, we urge you to contact them immediately:



Coweta County Animal Control
Phone: 770-254-3735
Fax: 770-254-3737 
91 Selt Road
Newnan, GA 30263
Hours of Operation: Mon-Fri 8 a.m.-5 p.m.
(Viewing of Pets: 10 a.m.-4:30 p.m.)
Sat. 10 a.m.-1 p.m.
(Sat. viewing 10 a.m.-12:45 p.m.)
Closed on Sunday
*EUTHANIZATION IS SCHEDULED ON MONDAY, WEDNESDAY AND FRIDAY, HOWEVER, THOSE PETS LISTED AS URGENT CAN BE EUTHANIZED AT ANY TIME! *



*B-12 *



*Breed: Golden Retriever Mix*
*Sex: Male *
*Age: Young *
*Size: Medium*
*ID: 0012977 Coweta AC*
*Vaccinated*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. This little fella is happy, happy...HAPPY! Just look at that face! He is outgoing and makes friends with EVERYONE! In fact, he is your good All-American boy! We think he is a treasure and we know that you will feel the same once you meet him! Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie has been at the shelter since 12/17 and will be available for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 12/29! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.







CLICK HERE FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GORGEOUS!! look at this Boy and pLAy his video!!!*

*GORGEOUS!! look at this Boy and play his video!!!
He is gorgeous and OH SO SWEET!!!!!*


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is beautiful Karen! I hope he finds a home or a good rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's mom*

Hi, Bogey's Mom!

Kelly from Atlanta Dog Squad answered an email I sent her about him and she said that she might be able to take him after January 1st, if nobody else has grabbed him-she has nowhere to put him now.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*can get that dog I've been waiting for now.. got 4 months off!!*

Hey all! 

These guys are beauties down in NC... why are they listed unadoptable??

I have finally gotten off work for the season.. got a good 4 months off! I can finally get the dog I've been looking for....like I said before,work cramps my style. :doh:

I forgot how to post an entire petfinder blurb here.. so..here's the link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15420497&mtf=1

Tell me what you all think... Maybe the pup is too young or scared or skinny to be put up for adoption? I'm confused here. They even have PTS before his poor little number!! 
Until later....Pat
at the Jersey Shore


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They may just be too full or he may just be too shy. If you would like to contact Gaston Animal Control and find out and you want him, I can have him pulled from there by a rescue I work with.
But his time would be up on 01/06/2010.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pup at Coweta is gorgeous and looks and acts like such a sweetheart.
I'm bumping him up in case he is still there and anyone can help.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks, Copper!! I will call in the a.m. yer a darllin..

Pat


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I finally got the courage to check on this bundle of joy and HE WAS ADOPTED!

*B-12 Adopted!*



Breed: Golden Retriever Mix
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Medium
ID: 0012977 Coweta AC
*Vaccinated*


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

copper, is this the one from NC that I posted? Coweta is Georgia, right? Tell me more! Pat


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

YAY!!!! I just saw this thread and am so glad he has found a home! What a sweetie!!!


----------

